# Mexico holiday charter boat



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Heading out tomorrow on a charter from Cancun Mexico to do a little fishing with the family on a private charter. There will be the 5 of us (wife and 3 teenage boys) and the weather is starting to settle nicely after a tropical storm passed through earlier in the week threatening to destroy this opportunity off us.









http://www.charterfishingcancun.com/about-us.html

Will hopefully be able to report back with some results


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Had a pretty good day by my charter boat standards, i.e. We caught fish!

I'll put up a real report upon my return but to give a quick idea of how our day went see below:

Trolling with ballyhoo (gar) = wahoo & mackeral
Trolling with bait jigs (sabiki) = Bonita's (Mac tuna) used for bait
We saw free jumping marlin but couldn't hook up. 
Bottom fishing = various types of snapper to 5kg (related to sweetlip) queen triggerfish (leather jacket) various types of grouper (coral trout) a couple of barracuda and a heap of fun.

All three of my boys and my wife caught fish and some of them were quite noteworthy. Overall we had a very good day and if anybody is ever over this way I would thoroughly recommend http://www.charterfishingcancun.com/about-us.html

Kev


----------

